# Ute Article



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a good article even if you aren't a Ute fan.

http://collegefootball.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=948000


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

They've become a beast eh? Really?..... then I read this and laughed. How many titles does Utah have again?

"*That's right: The Utah program has become a beast. The Utes have been to two BCS bowls in the past five seasons. Alabama can't say that. Neither can college football heavies such as Auburn, Florida State, Miami, Nebraska, Oregon and Tennessee, among others."*

Ummmm how about they actually work on winning a championship... yes ONE championship and then finish in the top ten for say, four or five years in a row and then we'll talk beast. Every other team on that list has AT LEAST one national championship, Utah has a whopping zero. Give me a break.... :roll: (not you Jeremy, the author of the article).

edit: Even TCU and BYU have at least one championship..... c'mon already. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> They've become a beast eh? Really?..... then I read this and laughed. How many titles does Utah have again?
> 
> "*That's right: The Utah program has become a beast. The Utes have been to two BCS bowls in the past five seasons. Alabama can't say that. Neither can college football heavies such as Auburn, Florida State, Miami, Nebraska, Oregon and Tennessee, among others."*
> 
> ...


I think they could have gave Florida a run for their money, if not won last year. The same can be said for in 2004, but they don't get that opportunity simply because they are not in the big 6. Also how many teams meet your requirements above? Very few. I do agree the author was a little over the top, but it is nice seeing Utah and the MWC for that matter getting a little much due respect. Also Riley these are our opinions, I am not going to take offense by you giving yours, so no worries.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Good argument RR77- so let's see what they can do! Give them a shot at the title!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> I think they could have gave Florida a run for their money, if not won last year. The same can be said for in 2004, but they don't get that opportunity simply because they are not in the big 6. Also how many teams meet your requirements above? Very few. I do agree the author was a little over the top, but it is nice seeing Utah and the MWC for that matter getting a little much due respect. Also Riley these are our opinions, I am not going to take offense by you giving yours, so no worries.


We've been over that too... if they were in the big six, the chances of them even being undefeated and having a shot at the national title or a BCS bowl game go even further down than when they run the table around here. USC, Texas, Ohio State, Florida, Florida State, Penn State... these programs are or were beasts.... Utah doesn't hold a candle to those folks... not even close, at least so far. Being realistic, I looked up rankings since 1950... went way back just to see because some of these no name schools actually had good runs back in the day. Utah has only been in the top 25..... 3 times, EVER!! Once in 94, they were ranked 10th and then the two times in this decade. :? At least Chaser has a point... they have a chance to do it again this year although follow up years have not been kind to the Utes... the year after a high ranking, they've not finished in the top 25.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > I think they could have gave Florida a run for their money, if not won last year. The same can be said for in 2004, but they don't get that opportunity simply because they are not in the big 6. Also how many teams meet your requirements above? Very few. I do agree the author was a little over the top, but it is nice seeing Utah and the MWC for that matter getting a little much due respect. Also Riley these are our opinions, I am not going to take offense by you giving yours, so no worries.
> ...


All this coming from a guy who stormed the field a couple of times last year after Ute victories! Let me guess, you were just caught up in the moment right? :roll: Dude, you are all over the place! Glad to see some things never change around here!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> All this coming from a guy who stormed the field a couple of times last year after Ute victories! Let me guess, you were just caught up in the moment right? :roll: Dude, you are all over the place! Glad to see some things never change around here!


What is your excuse going to be when they suck it up this year and it gets brought up? You going to say that maybe if I'd run on the field this fall, they'd have had a better year? Way to bring up an event done in fun with some friends at a ball game over six months ago to discredit me and HISTORY with regard to the article. I think you need to get something better than "RiverRat is all over the place" or, "he jumped on the field a couple times" (which is as usual, inaccurate) to convince folks that the Utes are a powerhouse after being ranked in the top 25 for only the 3rd time. :roll: How about something to prove the Utes are a powerhouse in college football? Oh wait.... you don't have anything so instead you take a shot at me... nice one. :?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

RILEY- GO FISHING!!!!!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Riley why don't you get your facts straight before you talk crap. I know you like to make up stuff about utah since your team is one of the worst in the nation, but you say Utah has finished in the top 25 three times? Well Just this decade they finished 3 times. 2003 they finished 21st, in 2004 they finished 4th and 2008 they finished 2nd. Now I can't find any rankings that go back any farther, but I pretty sure when they beat USC in vegas think it was 2001 they finished in the top 25, I know that they did a few times from 96 to 99 might want to research a little more bud. Good luck still trying to prove that Utah doesn't belong. I would also point out that its not just Utah that belongs its the Mountain West. TCU and BYU also belong and who ever is our champion belongs.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > All this coming from a guy who stormed the field a couple of times last year after Ute victories! Let me guess, you were just caught up in the moment right? :roll: Dude, you are all over the place! Glad to see some things never change around here!
> ...


*hint hint* UintaMan is a huge BYU fan! *hint hint*  All I can say is lets just see how things play out this year. You don't give the Utes or the Mountain West Conference enough credit and some of us might give it too much credit.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm just excited to see what Utah State will do in the next few years. And don't forget Mac and the Wildcats!


----------

